# Troodos Mountains



## ianinchatham (Apr 22, 2012)

I'd like to live up the Mountains somewhere....Kakopetria,Platres..somewhere like that......anyone know if there's much properety for sale up there....?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

It's mostly holiday homes up in the mountains but I'm sure you would be able to find something to buy. It would probably be cheap to buy land and build as well up there.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

While it is beautiful in the mountains it is not very practical for full time living and in the winter it will be freezing up there.
There are villages not so far out that are probably more suitable.
Also there will be very few properties for sale in these areas so you could look for a long time before you find anything.

Veronica


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

zin said:


> It's mostly holiday homes up in the mountains but I'm sure you would be able to find something to buy. It would probably be cheap to buy land and build as well up there.


Good morning,

I live about 10 minutes from Kakopetria, ignore those who say it is mainly holiday homes. We live on a small development but there are quite a few homes being built, albeit mainly locals, for permanent living all around the area. There is a health centre 10 minutes away, a hospital 20 minutes away, two local supermarkets, Kakopetria itself has the usual butchers, newsagents, pharmacy etc. and loads of places to eat. Our house is well insulated, ( we have never had a problem with damp in the 4 years we have been living here) we have central heating, a log burner and air con for the summer, we swim in the pool usually from the beginning of June to end of October. Yes we do have cold weather, even snow this year!!! but we also have actual seasons, the autumn was magnificent with all the tree colours, spring flowers, and summer can be up in the high 30's and the added benefit we do not get the humidity that the lower towns get. 

It is different up here in the mountains, the locals are extremely friendly, we still get offered coffee when we go to the local builders merchants, the garage mechanic came to the house to fix the car and didn't charge us anything. The wood man cuts the logs the exact size to fit the log burner. 

Where you live depens of what you want from Cyprus I suppose, this is more the old Cyprus where everyone helps everyone else, al least that is what we have found.

Kind regards


----------



## Anna-bel (Jun 17, 2012)

ianinchatham said:


> I'd like to live up the Mountains somewhere....Kakopetria,Platres..somewhere like that......anyone know if there's much properety for sale up there....?


It is possible to find good property in the mountains - and it is definitely not cheaper to buy land and build your own house (though, certainly, it had some advantages) - I checked! As Mycroft wrote, Troodos area is a wonderfully beautiful place (as far as Cyprus goes, of course!  ) - the only one in Cyprus where the change of seasons actually exists! It is certainly not Freezing in winter - just a bit of snow, and seldom below 0 - quite nice if the house has got central heating and a fireplace, and BBQs in winter are especially appreciated! In the summer it is much easier to tolerate the heat, and at night one can sleep without the air-conditioner unlike the coastal areas. But you probably know all that, since you are already thinking of living there!
I hope you find a good home! Maybe a better time to start the search will be in September/October - right now practically all houses (including the ones that are for sale) in Troodos/Platres are rented out for the summer.


----------

